# Top Local Juices 2016 - Voting for BAKERY



## Andre (30/3/16)

Let us get voting.

You can vote for one juice only.

Voting stations close in 14 days. You may change your vote within this period

Juices in alphabetical order.

Links for voting in the other categories:

BREAKFAST
MENTHOL & MINT
DESSERT
TOBACCO
FRUIT
BEVERAGE


----------



## ShaneW (30/3/16)

Sho, this is a tough one.. so many excellent bakeries I honestly don't know which one to choose from the 6 I think deserve it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (12/4/16)

Get your votes in, voting closes tomorrow

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/4/16)

Mad Hatter! Mad Hatter!! Mad Hatter!!! If only Twinked was around when this started wowowowowowoooooowww.....


----------

